# Webbrowser in Java



## iL0ndi (22. Apr 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne einen Webbrowser programmieren. Damit ich mir etwas Arbeit ersparen kann, möchte ich eine Webbrowser Library verwenden. Damals bei VisualBasic war der GeckoBrowser die beste Library. Wie sieht es da bei Java aus. Welche Webbrowser Library ist hier die beste und könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## javampir (22. Apr 2014)

hi
schau dir mal das jeditorpane an. das kann standardmäßig ein wenig html. da lässt sich bestimmt drauf aufbauen.
javampir


----------



## ushit99 (22. Apr 2014)

Ich habe so etwas auch schon mal  mit einem JEditorPane versucht.
Das JEditorPane stellt Websiten extrem schlecht dar. Als ich das gesehen habe, habe ich es sofort aufgegeben.

Im Anhang: die Darstellung der Googlestartseite


----------



## JeromeC (23. Apr 2014)

Vlt nutzt dir das was:
JavaFX Web View


----------



## javampir (23. Apr 2014)

hi,
soweit ich weiß, ist das jeditorpane nicht standardmäßig darauf eingestellt, scripts auszuführen. es war bloß eine idee, worauf man aufbauen könnte.
javampir


----------



## ushit99 (23. Apr 2014)

Schon klar, ich war nur ein bisschen enttäuscht, als ich gesehen hab, wie es die (nicht sehr komplexe) googlestartseite verunstaltet hat..


----------



## javampir (23. Apr 2014)

hi,
ich glaub ich hab mich verlesen. was willst du sagen mit



> die nicht sehr komplexe Googlestartseite



???
hast du im browser schon mal den quellcode von google angeschaut? Drück in deinem browser doch mal Strg + U, wenn du auf google bist.
javampir


----------



## ushit99 (23. Apr 2014)

Hab ich schon oft gemacht, aber vond der Graphik her ist die nicht sehr komplex


----------



## javampir (23. Apr 2014)

hi,
ich bins noch mal. hab mal bisschen gegooglet. das ist alles andere als ermutigend.

Eigenen Browser programmieren

eigener Explorer via Java?

Man findet ohne probleme noch mehr.
javampir


----------



## iL0ndi (4. Mai 2014)

danke für eure Antworten...
Hab nun etwas mit JeditorPane rum probiert (HTML und CSS), und sehe, dass man mit JeditorPane nicht wirklich weit kommt. Libs hab ich auch keine gefunden (keine verwendbar)


----------

